# Funny places you've found your Havanese



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I've found Lucy twice today in my bookshelves. Do you have pictures of unusual or funny places you've found your Havanese? 

Here's Lucy, three days after we picked her up from the breeder.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww lucy thinks she is in her own little house!( I see by your books you like to garden...me too)


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucy is so cute and looks like she's found her hide-away.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. Lucy is such a doll. I am so excited that we can watch her grow. But I have to tell you she is really igniting my puppyitis! 

Not really an unusual place...but an unusual position. forgive me for posting this in a second thread. I just think it is so funny of Jasper.


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

liam trying squeeze himself at the side of my center table


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache on my daughter's desk...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

liam!!! Doesn't look too comfy to me!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

As a puppy, Whimsy was always getting into her plastic toy box.(Aww..she was such a sweet little thing..can't believe how fast they grow up)


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Whimsy is still a cute little thing!! But Liam, ound: I couldn't stop laughing, if it weren't for the eyes I would say he was just a soft cuddly toy stuffed in there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG. How cute! great pictures


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ceylon sleeping on my bed. This time, he found a bulge in the blanket to sort of curl over, but he often sleeps laid straight out with his back legs straight behind him and his front legs straight in front (I call it the 'Ceylon Superdog position' haha)!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Liam's mom said:


> liam trying squeeze himself at the side of my center table


Wow Liam's mom, how big is Liam? If your coffee table is as big as mine is... he sure is adorable all stuffed in there though!!


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

heatherk said:


> Wow Liam's mom, how big is Liam? If your coffee table is as big as mine is... he sure is adorable all stuffed in there though!!


He is 15 lbs now, but I think I got that picture when he is about 11 lbs. He still does that, but not as often as before and he is half way out . He does not fail to make me smile/laugh.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Our last litter..

Divya devious from the get go lol

Digging in the the trash:









Caught:









I left the room with the puppies running around for less than 5 mins & spent an hour looking for the boy. Nearly had a heart attack. I finally found him under the rocker:









In the process of jumping off the sofa he got caught in my dad's briefcase:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Liam's mom said:


> He is 15 lbs now, but I think I got that picture when he is about 11 lbs. He still does that, but not as often as before and he is half way out . He does not fail to make me smile/laugh.


He looks bigger than that for some reason! Cey is also about 11 lbs but he doesn't 'look' that big (at least I don't think so anyway lol


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Is that Divya cute or what!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Josie Wales wanting in this morning while we tried to sleep. This is second story skylight in our bedroom.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

That would have been cause for a double-take. Are there trees or how did Josie get up there?


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

We thought this bed was a good idea when we got it, we figured it would be easier to wash with a separate pillow, Rico disproved that by tearing the fabric on the bottom apart. He would quite often get underneath the pillow and try and tear it apart, he had just stopped to rest when I got this picture.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha awesome!

here is Tillie's new spot ... IN the shoe basket... LOL


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've posted these before, but I still think they are classic.

In the first one he's under the crate pad and in the second one he somehow squeezed behind the TV and crawled into the cabinet (pretend all that dust isn't there!) and got stuck!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie pretty much just sleeps in the window sill downstairs. It is an old house and the sills are pretty wide and the couch is in front. But Josie gets in the oddest places. Her favorite place when I am working at the computer is on the keyboard tray behind the keyboard. The first time she reached out with her paw, it scared me to death. Now I expect it. As for her being on the roof, she jumps up from the second story deck railing. This morning I heard her crying when I got up to go to the bathroom. Thought she was in there trapped in a cabinet or something. Finally looked up and she was in that skylight. I left the bathroom and went back into the bedroom and she followed on the roof. Course I had to let her in then and by that time we had woke up DH and Rosie. So make coffee and start the day. Got to love our fur babies.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

This is Luci on my mother-in-law's mink stole! It hung in my closet for 20 years while I was trying to figure out what to do with it. Then we got Luci and I had this brilliant idea! I asked my husband if he thot that she would mind. He thot she would! But - Luci is so happy with it that he got over it. It is where she always goes as soon as she figures out that we are going somewhere without her. Comfort! In this photo,you can see that she found a way to amuse herself!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Love these pictures. They are so cute!!


----------

